# 2x2 begginers compition



## Jeridan (Feb 24, 2018)

I have sub 8 average and using ortaga. Have some what that to compete, so in between 6 and 10


----------



## CarterK (Feb 24, 2018)

Jeridan said:


> I have sub 8 average and using ortaga


What is this thread for? You say it's a "compition" and all you say is what you average.


----------



## Jeridan (Feb 24, 2018)

CarterK said:


> What is this thread for? You say it's a "compition" and all you say is what you average.


I just made an account today and I don't how to work this site so idk


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 24, 2018)

Jeridan said:


> I just made an account today and I don't how to work this site so idk



In forum competitions, you're generally expected to post some scrambles and your times on them so other people can try the scrambles and see what they get.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

If you want to compete in 2x2. There is a weekly comp here:https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/weekly-competition-2018-08.68249/


And a race to sub X thread here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-a-2x2.53900/

If you want to race check the thread above, you can choose what goal you want to achieve.


----------

